# Important Exam Question!



## redrum (Oct 4, 2006)

I heard they change up the official NCEES Pencil from time to time, whats your thoughts on what color it will be this time around....

encil:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

I am so bummed about the pencil thing. I had actually written all of my notes on a

series of yellow #2 pencils.

My vote - blue.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 4, 2006)

I think they'll be red.

Recycled red.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll say black.

DV, RG, and Sapper can have :thatsgay: pink though.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 4, 2006)

> I'll say black.
> DV, RG, and Sapper can have :thatsgay: pink though.


please dont start talking about rg's pink pencil again


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 4, 2006)

> > I'll say black.
> > DV, RG, and Sapper can have  :thatsgay: pink though.
> 
> 
> please dont start talking about rg's pink pencil again


Sometimes RG's is BLUE too. ............so I've heard


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 5, 2006)

lump? where's the lump?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 11, 2006)

HERE's is our choices again.

Get those votes in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 11, 2006)

QUESTION:

what if I smuggle my red one in for the exam, and they switch to blue? think they'll kick me out for trying to use an NCEES pencil?


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 11, 2006)

I got in my green pencil for the April PE (my LUCKY green NCEES pencil that I used to pass the EI on April 05) and asked the proctor if I could use my lucky NCEES pencil... and she said NO!!!

so I had to use their red pencil... maybe they thought I modified the pencil into a micro fiber optics camera w/ microphone and a tiny little screen so I could transmit the exam to my team of 007's outseide in the black VAN that were solving the exam for me and sending it back to the pencil...

"oldtimer"


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 11, 2006)

Damn, that's harsh.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 11, 2006)

DrFranz,

You are probably right.

Lets make one in like that in every color and sell them complete with rental of the solver crew and van for $2000 a pop. Of course, you'd get the whole complement if colored pencils all for the same price IF you turn them back in after the exam.

Ed


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm sure there's people out there that wouldn't mind paying $10'000 for that kind of setting...

h43r:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 12, 2006)

> > I'll say black.
> > DV, RG, and Sapper can have  :thatsgay: pink though.
> 
> 
> please dont start talking about rg's pink pencil again


like this?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2006)

com'n Tim, a little hint?


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 25, 2006)

ITs gonna be blu, definately blue...


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2006)

I still say re-cycled red.

EVERYONE, GO READ THIS THREAD

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=1236


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, here is the winning BLUE color with my old red one. LOL.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2006)

^ It looks like you ate half the eraser from the one in the middle of it.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2006)

I got hungry.


----------



## Frontier05 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm surprised Blue got so many votes!

What is the realistic probability that a blue pencil will be used in sucessive sessions??

I picked Green, simply because it's the next alph. letter in order - black, blue, green, red.

Like the say at Mickey D's

"COLLECT ALL FOUR!!"

... and I'm not gonna admit how much money I have in my pencel collection lol


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2006)

Look at this pencil carefully. This is my actual exam pencil. Notice anything?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 15, 2006)

ALL OF THE ANSWERS ARE PRINTED IN TINY PRINT BELOW THE ERASER!

DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2006)

Compare it to my red one from a few posts further up.

They are both from last April. There is a BIG difference.

I got the wrong pencil. He passed. I didn't.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2006)

No, that's a secret code I devised. When translated carefully, it reads:

"Lick my balls, Metro." :tone:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 15, 2006)

I was wondering why the hottie a few tables over insisted on performing that service for me as soon as the exam was over. She must have mistranslated it to read:

"Lick Metro's balls."


----------



## Fudgey (Nov 15, 2006)

VT's pencil looks more like a tampon than DV's? :dunno:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL! Good ol' Fudgey.

Let's end this, one's got BIG LETTERS, one's got little teeny lower case letters.

What's it all mean?

:dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2006)

It means fudgey is just ramlbing again and we should :banhim: like PPI. Does this guy ever contribute?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 15, 2006)

He's pretty funny. He's made me laugh right out loud more than once.

:lmao:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2006)

Nah, we really do love Fudgey here. I'm just breaking his balls.

No one actually knows if he's:

1 - an engineer

2 - taking the PE

3 - actually sane, and

4 - of this earth

But he's a classic member who's welcome to post here anytime in my book.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2006)

I think deep down, he really may just be an idiot.


----------



## cement (Nov 15, 2006)

ain't we all?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 16, 2006)

Yup, Fudgey knows we like him, and his sandwiches


----------

